# Spezi stellt seine Lieblingsfilme vor...Teil 1: "Bad Boys" (Michael Bay)



## Spezi30 (9 Sep. 2011)

In dieser Reihe werde ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen einige meiner Lieblingsfilme für euch vorstellen. Diskussionen sind erlaubt bzw. sogar erwünscht. 


Los gehts mit 



*Bad Boys - Harte Jungs *




 


Originaltitel: Bad Boys
Herstellungsland: USA, 1995
Regie: Michael Bay
Produktion: Don Simpson & Jerry Bruckheimer
Schnitt: Christian Wagner
Drehbuch: Michael Barrie, Jim Mulholland & Doug Richardson
Cast: Will Smith, Martin Lawrence, Tea Leoni, Tcheky Karyo, Theresa Randle, Joe Pantoliano






*Entstehungsgeschichte*

Das Drehbuch dieses Filmes hieß ursprünglich "Bulletproof Hearts" und stammte von Georg Gallo. Die Produzenten Don Simpson und Jerry Bruckheimer kauften es bereits im Jahre 1986 und stellten den Film Paramount Pictures und Disney Pictures vor. Die Zusammenarbeit wurde jedoch von Paramount und Disney abgelehnt. Letzlich kam der Film jedoch dennoch zu Disney und wurde für 2.000.000 US-Dollar an Sony verkauft. Sony begrenzte das Budget allerdings von Anfang an auf gerade mal 15 Millionen US-Dollar Produktionskosten, was den Film zu einer Low Budget-Produktion machte. Der Film wurde jedoch zunächst einmal abgelehnt.

Don Simpson und Jerry Bruckheimer versuchten es erneut, indem sie das Drehbuch von Michael Barrie, J. Mulholland und Doug Richardson überarbeiten ließen. Diese überarbeitete Version mit Will Smith und Martin Lawrence in den dafür vorgesehenen Hauptrollen stellten sie erneut der Columbia Pictures vor, die sich im Jahre 1995 - also fast zehn Jahre nach dem Kauf des ursprgl. Drehbuchs! - bereiterklärten, den Film zu produzieren. Der Startschuss zu einer der aufregendsten und besten Actionproduktionen war endlich gefallen.

*Story:*
Heroin im Werte von 100 Millionen Dollar wird aus der Asservatenkammer der Polizei von Miami entwendet. Die beiden Cops Marcus Burnett (Martin Lawrence), ein braver Familienvater und sein Partner Mike Lowrey (Will Smith), ein echter Schürzenjäger, müssen die Beute wiederbeschaffen. Und das ganze innerhalb von 72 Stunden, ansonsten wird ihr Department dichtgemacht. Bei einem Anschlag stirbt eine Freundin von Lowrey, deren beste Freundin Julie (Tea Leoni) entkommt nur knapp. Um ihr Vertrauen zu gewinnen, muss Marcus Burnett ihr vorspielen, er sei der draufgängerische Schürzenjäger Mike Lowrey, der er niemals sein wollte. Das tödliche Chaos ist vorprogrammiert...

*Kritik zum Film:*

Eine geniale Kamerafahrt über die Wellen des Meeres, dann geht es los. Nächstes Bild: die sich drehenden Reifen eines Autos, eines schwarzen schnittigen Porsches, wie man beim nächsten Kameraschwenk sieht. In irrem Tempo rast der Wagen über eine Brücke, unterstützt vom rhythmischen Soundteppich eines Mark Mancina (der schon dem Actionknaller "Speed" das richtige Tempo gab), wir sehen einen schwarzen Cop, der gemütlich seinen "Picknickschitt" verdrückt und seinen - ebenfalls schwarzen - Partner nach einem Becherhalter fragt. Bereits diese ersten Minuten des Filmes haben enorm Energie und Wortwitz und sind eine grandiose Eröffnung des ersten abendfüllenden Spielfilmes des ehemaligen Videoclip-Regisseurs Michael Bay. Ich liebe diese Szene, sie zeigt aber auch, dass Mike Lowrey keinen Spaß versteht, wenn es um sein Eigentum geht. Ein gescheiterter Überfall ("Ich bin nicht Wesley Snipes, ich vergeude nur meine Zeit mit saublöden Freunden, die schnelle Schwänze fahren und damit zuviel Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen!" - Genial) rundet die Szene perfekt ab.

Das folgende Bild zeigt Michael Bays Vorliebe für Videoclipästhetik par excellence: Ein Flugzeug fliegt nur haarscharf über die riesigen Buchstaben "MIAMI" hinweg.

Schnelle Schnitte, irres Tempo, kernige Sprüche - so geht es weiter. Das Zusammenspiel der drei Hauptdarsteller ist eine grandiose Vorstellung, die auch bei mehrmaligem Ansehen (es soll Leute geben, die haben diesen Film bis zu 100 Mal gesehen) urkomisch und faszinierend ist. Der Rollenwechsel der völlig unterschiedlichen Drogenfahnder ist so problematisch wie witzig, immer wieder tapsen die beiden ins Fettnäpfchen.

Ein weiterer Pluspunkt in punkto Humor ist Joe Pantoliano, der den Chef der beiden Drogen-Cops spielt. Herrlich ist insbesondere die Szene, in der er versucht, in Mikes und Marcus Stil zu sprechen "Dieser Kerl, der wusste, was er tat und er hat uns mächtig abgefuckt" - komischer kann es nicht sein, wenn ein Bürohengst auf Bad Boy macht. Grandiose Vorstellung!

Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist der Gegner Fouchet. Ein Mann, der keine Skrupel kennt und dem niemand im Dunklen begegnen will. Herrlich blöd dagegen dessen Helfer. Diese Sorgen für den einen oder anderen herrlichen Lacher während der Hetzjagden.

Immer wieder betont Michael Bay im Audiokommentar, wie knapp der Film budgetiert war und dass alles furchtbar billig aussieht im Vergleich zu seinen heutigen Produktionen, allerdings bin ich der Meinung, gerade diese Einfachheit macht den unglaublichen Charme seines Debuts aus. Die Actionszenen sind knackig und auf den Punkt gebracht, sehr gut platziert und mit - insbesondere in Anbetracht des geringen Budgets - klasse Special Effects gewürzt. Vor allem der Showdown dürfte Actionfans vor Freude die Tränen in die Augen treibt, denn im explosivem Showdown wird nach allen Regeln der Kunst gezündelt und geschossen, dass es eine wahre Freude ist, zuzusehen. Und das alles noch sichtlich handmade!

Aus all diesen Gründen ein Dauerrenner bei mir und auch nach gefühlten 20 (eher 12-15 Sichtungen immer wieder klasse! 


_Bilder zum Film u. von Tea Leoni:_

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ture-bad-boys-harte-jungs-family-man-30x.html


----------

